# ..Zoloft vs.Celexa



## new_yorker (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I have always been so hesitant to start on SSRI's again (I quit Paxil over 2 yrs ago and hated the "withdrawal") I went to my Dr. on Friday b/c I have SAD w/ Agorapobhobia. He prescribed Zolft and I started it that night (Fri). My Dr. also recommended I see a "shrink". So, today I went to see the "shrink" and he recommended I start Celexa instead (b/c my insurance doesn't cover Zoloft). He gave 20mg to start but I felt sooo hesitant to take it that I cut it in 1/2. He also gave me klonopin .5mg for when I feel extremely anxious. I feel like if I ever take the Klonopin I would just cut it in 1/2 as well.

My question is has anyone taken either one of these with positive results??? and at what dosage did u feel results or side effects??
Thanks :sas


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I have taken Zoloft before, and I currently take Celexa. Zoloft gave me headaches and stomach discomfort at a mere 75mg/day, so I stopped taking it. Celexa doesn't give me any of those side effects, but it does give me a skin rash on my arms (but it's tolerable). I feel like Celexa has shown positive results in me as far as depression goes (I take Xanax for anxiety). I currently take 80mg/day of Celexa. I started with 40mg/day, but I didn't feel like it was that effective, so my psych doubled my dosage.


----------



## new_yorker (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Korey
Thanks for getting back. I appreciate your feedback. I was getting a lot of stomach pain from the Zoloft. Did u have to wean off of the Zoloft?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

No, I stopped taking it cold-turkey without any bad effects at all.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

new_yorker said:


> I was getting a lot of stomach pain from the Zoloft. Did u have to wean off of the Zoloft?


I took Zoloft for 13 weeks. I went up to 300 mg a day and even that didn't work, so I dropped it down to 100 mg within a week and then stopped cold turkey from that level. I had no problems stopping suddenly like that. Just my experience -- don't try this at home, boys & girls.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

paxil, zoloft and celexa are all prozac type meds
I would start celexa ( cipramil) at f then work up

klonapin is a very useful valium type meds that jelps everyone, the dose amy need some adjusting, many of us carry a few tablets with us when out, anxiety or panic can be quickly checked by disolving 1 under the tongue, see sunlingually on the net, sadly most psychs dont think of this


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I started at 100mg of Zoloft but as that became less effective went up to 150mg then 200mg. I was on Zoloft for two years and except for the need to occasionally increase dosage I was doing well but it gave out suddenly last march. It's a common thing with Zoloft that it will just stop working. I was also taking .5mg klonopin as a sleep aid. 

My doc tried several other drugs but we have now settled on Celexa. I'm on only 40mg at the moment and doing much better (than with nothing). I'll talk to the doc about raising the dose when I go in on the 12th. I might try to keep it level for as long as everything seems to be going okay so maybe it'll last longer than the Zoloft before I have to switch again. I'm worried about trying different meds because I had a bad reaction to Effexor.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Really you can just flip a coin. No one can tell you which one will work for you.


----------



## a ibrahim (Oct 29, 2004)

celexa works for me,the daily dose is 40 mg,I can tolerate it more than other antidepressants.


----------



## Iconclast (Mar 30, 2016)

I've took Zoloft and it was helpful. And I also took klonopin with it as well and it worked. But a year out, the klonopin stopped working and wasn't really much help. I was popping two or three pills at a time so it can take away the anxiety and it would not work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

